# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Υπόλοιπες Μικροσυσκευές >  makita dc10wA δεν φορτιζει τς μπαταριες

## xoustoulios

καλησπέρα, εχω ενα φορτιστή μπαταριων makita DC10WA, o οποίος παρουσιάζει κάποιο πρόβλημα και δεν φορτίζει τς μπαταρίες. Επειδή δν εχω βρεί κάποιο manual στο ιντερνετ ωστε να ξερω προς τα που να κινηθω , ξερεις κανεις ποια εξαρτηματα να ελένξω, μηπως και βρουμε καποια λυση? χωρις μπαταρία ειναι πρασινο το ενδεικτικο και αναβοσβηνει  αλλα το ιδιο κανει και οταν βαλω την μπαταρια. επισης ακουγεται κατι σαν τσιτσιρισμα οταν βαζω την μπριζα και εχω την εντυπωση οτι ακουγεται απο αυτο το εξαρτημα που βρισκεται στην εισοδο που ειναι κατι σαν πηνια,δεξια απο το καλωδιο τς εισοδου 220. Απλά δν εχω καποιο manual για να ξερω προς τα που να κινηθω και τι να μετρησω...αυτα..


IMG_20170421_204534.jpg
18049455_955026757966561_1752651748_o (1).jpg

----------


## ezizu

Ξεκίνησε μετρώντας την χωρητικότητα και το ESR από όλους τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς.
Έλεγξε προληπτικά και για ψυχρές κολλήσεις.

----------


## xoustoulios

Επειδη ειμαι αρχαριος ,πως μετραμε το esr και την χωρητικοτητα, εχω ενα απλο πολυμετρο

----------


## ezizu

Μετρούνται με κατάλληλα όργανα όπως π.χ. αυτό. 
Χωρητικότητα μπορούν επίσης να μετρήσουν και κάποια πολύμετρα.  
Αφού δεν έχεις κατάλληλο όργανο μέτρησης, άλλαξε απευθείας όλους τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς (το κόστος είναι σχετικά μικρό,περίπου 3-4€).
Επειδή όπως γράφεις είσαι αρχάριος , πρόσεχε κατά την αποκόλληση - κόλληση των πυκνωτών,να μην κάνεις ζημιά στην πλακέτα και να βάλεις οπωσδήποτε πυκνωτές ίδιων ή αντίστοιχων χαρακτηριστικών (και 105 βαθμών Κελσίου) με τους εργοστασιακούς . 
Αν νομίζεις ότι θα σε δυσκολέψει ή δεν θα μπορέσεις κ.ο.κ., απευθύνσου σε κάποιον που ξέρει .
*Μεγάλη προσοχή , επειδή σε κάποια σημεία της πλακέτας υπάρχει επικίνδυνη τάση δικτύου 230V.*
Φιλικά.

----------


## greekengineer

Αρκετες φορες οι πυκνωτες ειναι η αιτια της βλαβης

Sent from my SM-T335 using Tapatalk

----------


## greekengineer

Βεβαια ειναι μανικι να βγαζεις μετρας ολους τους πυκνωτες

Sent from my SM-T335 using Tapatalk

----------


## GeorgeZ

Η μπαταρία φορτίζει σε άλλο φορτιστή;
Μήπως έχει πρόβλημα η μπαταρία;

----------


## xoustoulios

H μπαταρία φορτίζει κανονικά σε άλλο φορτιστή... οπότε το πρόβλημα είναι στον φορτιστή, με απλό πολύμετρο πως μετράμε έναν πυκνωτή για να τσεκάρουμε οτι είναι καλός?

----------


## Panoss

http://www.howtofixit.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=37216

----------

